# Emergency In Watertown Ny.



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey guys Need a member in Watertown Ny. to give me some help. Iam up at fort drum bringing up a car for my son and blew some tires on the car hauler got one day (fri) to get some repaired and hit the road back to cincy. 215-70-14 Anybody close PLEZZZZZ give me a call (513)404-0869 Iam up for turkey day with the fam.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

What do you need?? Any kind of exact location?? I am about 6 hours out, let me know and I will see what I can do.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom, count me in. ROAD TRIP.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

OMG clap And syden we are not doing a road trip Thanks so much Just need a guy here to get me in a tire shop on friday. YOU GUYS Iam not going to ask you to run up here but thanks. BUT I SEE SNOW HERE


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay, cool. Just didnt want to leave an Ohio guy stranded in another state. Anything to help a fellow member!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Erik we tryed.

Can you bring snow back with you?


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Think you guys should go anyhow...Get out of the rush of women going Shopping on Friday!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea, but it looks like Tom will be plowing and I might be salting whit the rush of women/nuts shoping


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm a little south of Syracuse, a couple hours out.\

Are all the tire shop closed on Friday or do you just need to get back and forth to one?

Rick

I just reread your post and see that your there for Thanksgiving dinner with Family so your all set with a ride.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Heck if he can get down to atleast Utica he can catch the good ol' Gray Hound back...It will only take about 24 hours to make it to Ohio! LOL


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

dz got suburb to run home on just need tire shop to get tires on the hauler (got turkey buzz got a few zzzzz)


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

There's got to be a shop up there that's open tomorrow but I'm PMing you my number if there is anything I can do to help.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Dzrick And all you guys got the wheels replaced made the mad dash back to cincy was tired when i posted and tired now but thanks for keeping my head clear


----------

